# Beyond We dler 5/3/1



## sh00t (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone else using Jim Wendlers Beyond 5/3/1?
I'm loving it, if you're doing the basic 5/3/1, buy the "Beyond 5/3/1" ebook. Its worth the ten bucks. 
My favorite right now is doing the main core lift, "jack shit" & then doing the opposite body part "boring but big".
If you're feeling strong, you can add in the "joker sets" on the main lifts, or even "last set first" after your last PR set.
A basic workout example;
Bench 5/3/1 (or whatever week you're on)
*joker sets or first set last or just jack shit
Deadlifts 5x10 @ ~50%...no PR, just boring but big.
Also, in Beyond, Jim takes 2 mesocycles & removes the first deload week. After your 3rd week, increase % as normal, & go straight into the next cycle, week 1. Do that deload on the 4th week (no deload until the 7th week)

Joker sets are ~20% increases at the rep # your last set was...
First set last is where you take your first working set (not your warmup) & rep that, shoot for ~20 reps
Jack shit, just do your main lift & go for PR.


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 12, 2014)

This is the fastest and best way to get strong. Eat right and you'll get big as well.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Had very good results with 5,3,1 when I was powerlifting.  Got up to a PR on deads of 585.


----------



## sh00t (Jan 15, 2014)

585 # deads is awesome.......
Guy i lift with pulled 665....


----------

